# Dangers of EOs



## Bukawww (Mar 7, 2010)

So i'm feeling like an amateur right now.  It would seem that EOs can be dangerous...but FOs are synthetic which has a bad rap.  So what is a novice soaper to do?  

I want as natural as possible...but I want safe and healthy too.  Obviously not everything that is natural is healthy or safe for us (or for all).

So do you soapers that sell consult an Aromatherapist before feeling safe enough to put these soaps out there?  I definitely want to help and not harm with my soaps.  It just seems like we are in between a rock and a hard place with scenting...and I know most people don't want naked, unscented bars of soap.

How do you find out what is safe for who etc?  I don't live under a rock...I know of the common knowledge EOs of danger but I have still seen people mention recipes using them so I am confused.


----------



## Overthemoon (Mar 7, 2010)

I research everything I use. I know the FOs I use are created under the strictest regulations, and I only use certain EOs because they are dangerous. I mean, rosemary is dangerous for people with heart problems, like my grandfather, so I'm not going to make soap with that and give it to him. And bergamot gives me a migraine, so I'm not going to use that, etc. A lot of people assume that natural equals better. I'm not one of them. The lye we use isn't natural, and I'm happy with that.

Besides, I like jasmine and rose and sandalwood, and let's face it, who amongst us could afford those EOs in soap?


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

Pretty much anything in a high enough quantity can be dangerous . That being said I don't think any of us consult anything more than eachother as well as whatever informational sources we can find online, it is important to know your ingredients and how they can be used safely. Some eo s can be harmful to pregnant women, so that is a very important consideration . Other than that eo s are not really dangerous if you use them with care, don't get them in the eyes or other mucous membrane s , and if you are prone to easily triggered headaches use proper ventilation. Be sure you don't have allergies to the given eo, also some eo can irritate skin if directly applied. They should always be diluted until you develop a better knowledge of their uses etc...  

In my opinion eos are safer because they're from plants and non synthetic, the human body has a history of reacting more severely to synthetic vs natural compounds. 

So, like anything use in moderation and don't be careless and you will be fine.


----------



## Woodi (Mar 7, 2010)

You sound like I did 8 years ago, when I began selling soaps. It's good to question your own morality, what you will and won't do.

What I do is label everything clearly and let the customers decide for themselves. If I gift soap to someone, I try to take into account all their sensitivities, but sometimes, I don't know what ALL those sensitivities, allergies, aversions, fears etc.....are!

I can't play God (or goddess), so I do what I can. I began talking a lot at craft shows, trying to educate the public as best I could.....but yanno? They don't all care so much! Many prefer to wear blinders and trust to fate (or something).

The ones who are truly sick and have to be careful, DO read the labels.

If you're really fearful, you could sell only unscented.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2010)

> FOs are synthetic which has a bad rap.


Um... with a very small population. I also find it silly that many (not all) of the very people who have issues with sythetics in their soap (a wash of product) have no problem going through a McDnalds drive through or buying veggies and meat full of artificial hormones, pesticides, and sythetics not to mention prepackaged foods full of preservative, dyes and more.


----------



## Bukawww (Mar 7, 2010)

Tabitha, you could not be more orrect!  The irony...I have a smoker friend who says she'd prefer no artificial colorant and EOs only....huh :?: 

I guess I just want my soap to be perfect for everyone (shocker right   ) and that just isn't possible...I do tend to get over analytical and obsessive when I perceive something as a challenge.  Maybe thats a good thing (for the revceivers of my gifting) but maddening for me some times.

And really good point, Woodi...I know that 'personal responsibility' can be a tough thing to find these days but as long as I do my part, well thats the best I can do.

Thanks everyone, really valid ideas here...I just was looking at a website (coveting is more accurate) and wondered if that was even something I could ever strive for (or if I even WANTED to strive for it).  She was adamant about EOs only, etc...beautiful shop/site/soaps, thats for sure.


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I think you will find there is a lot of subjective opinion/debate about this subject lol... and each holds to their respective beliefs (like why I dont go near FO's with a 10ft pole given the chance) lol...

I might be one of the anamolies though lol (_McDonalds makes me want to puke_)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2010)

It just makes me nervous for someone like my grandma, who I've been talking to about my soaping and mentioning EO's, she doesn't even know what they are! If she saw it on an ingredient list she wouldn't know it from anything else. And if there were something in there that could be harmful to her (such as rosemary?), she wouldn't know.

At the same time, if you're using EO's in a soap, isn't it much different than putting an EO right onto your skin? Isn't it diluted enough that any reaction a person may have had is greatly diminished?




(I love McDonald's. I need help. Give me back that Filet o' Fish!)


----------



## carebear (Mar 7, 2010)

in soap it's greatly diluted and mostly washes away.  i'd be much more concerned in applying directly (even diluted) or using in lotions.

know your EOs (easier said than done)


----------



## Hazel (Mar 7, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> It just makes me nervous for someone like my grandma, who I've been talking to about my soaping and mentioning EO's, she doesn't even know what they are! If she saw it on an ingredient list she wouldn't know it from anything else. And if there were something in there that could be harmful to her (such as rosemary?), she wouldn't know.
> 
> At the same time, if you're using EO's in a soap, isn't it much different than putting an EO right onto your skin? Isn't it diluted enough that any reaction a person may have had is greatly diminished?
> 
> ...




I have several books on aromatherapy and I always research the contraindications of an oil before I use it. Since I'm not a trained aromatherapist, I always err on the side of caution and generally only use them at 1% -1.5%. I list contraindications and recommend a patch test. I also ask the person if they have allergies to anything. I was always amazed by how many walk-ins we had who asked for an aromatherapy facial so no time for a patch test.

You'd also have to take into account that if you're using several EOs combined, they could create a synergistic effect. So, even with them being greatly diluted, it's possible for someone with sensitivity to have a reaction. Although, the odds of it happening are low and really with most products the EOs are so diluted that they're really not a problem.

I use both EOs and FOs and so far (knock on wood), I've only had one person make a comment about a product "stinging" on her skin. I wiped it off and cleansed and she said she was fine. Clients fill out a medical background form and I always ask questions before I start a treatment. She had said no to everything. I looked at her skin again and then asked if she had rosacea. She said no but some family members had it.  :shock:

And I agree with Overthemoon, just because something is natural doesn't make it automatically safer. I use EOs but I also use FOs and manmade products. I research what would be the best ingredients for the purpose and benefits that I'm trying to achieve. Besides, it would be hypocritical of me to insist on all natural since I have many unhealthy (cough, cough) habits. Mmmm....filet o' fish, Whopper...I want fries, too.   

But seriously, there are some ingredients I don't use but it's because they're too drying for my skin or they make me break out in hives.

This turned out longer than intended. What I'm saying is just be careful and research what you're using. You can find a lot of info on EOs online but don't trust one source. Check out many several sources. Many people don't know if they do have problems or sensitivites. If you're selling products, list the contraindications on the label. Also, you can substitute one EO for another one which has the same effect/benefit.

One of the books I use is "Aromatherapy for the Beauty Therapist" by Valerie Ann Worwood. It's not the only one but it's right here beside my desk so I was able to reach over a grab it.  :wink:

Also, it's not always the EOs that can be a problem. I have a sister who is extremely allergic to almonds so to be safe, I never make anything for her with sweet almond oil. So, this may be something else you'd want to take into consideration.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2010)

Bukawww said:
			
		

> Tabitha, you could not be more correct!  The irony...I have a smoker friend who says she'd prefer no artificial colorant and EOs only....huh :?: .



Now that is priceless!


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only I could incorporate my massage intake form for all my (future) soap cutomers to fill out to determine if there are any contraindications (I love that you used that word by the way) for them using my soaps/other products.

I definitely agree that there is much more of a danger in leave-on product than wash-off product... 

Research and knowledge is the key...

But peoples subjective sensitivities can be very touchy... I think that is why I am so big on client-education and making my own lotions, this way my clients are assured that I know what is in my products that they use, I use an unscented lotion base and add a few drops of EOs (standalone or in custom tailored blends Ive created) this way if a client has a sensitivity to a given EO, I can either substitute it with something else on the fly, only use it on a tissue under the headrest (ie not on the skin for clients with skin sensitivities, but who still want the scent), or totally use my base unscented.

I love options


----------



## Hazel (Mar 7, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> If only I could incorporate my massage intake form for all my (future) soap cutomers to fill out to determine if there are any contraindications (I love that you used that word by the way) for them using my soaps/other products.
> 
> I definitely agree that there is much more of a danger in leave-on product than wash-off product...
> 
> ...



Contraindications. It's the way we were trained and it also impressed the instructors if anyone could say it correctly and without stuttering.  

You're right though. Client educations is so important especially since many have never considered allergies or sensitivities to ingredients.


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Contraindications.




oOoOoOo that tickled..do it again  lol


Yeah I especially love the ones who will skip over all the questions in the intake 'cause they dont want to seem like they are complainers or have loads of problems... and then they talk to you sometimes during the treatment and 'slip' and say something they shouldve said on their intake.. leading me to have to make little notes in my head and annotate their records post-treatment.


I think another cool aspect that not many people think about is : The Vibrational Frequency of Essential Oils

I like thinking of the whole energy-work side of things too


----------



## Hazel (Mar 8, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> oOoOoOo that tickled..do it again  lol



 



			
				IanT said:
			
		

> Yeah I especially love the ones who will skip over all the questions in the intake 'cause they dont want to seem like they are complainers or have loads of problems... and then they talk to you sometimes during the treatment and 'slip' and say something they shouldve said on their intake.. leading me to have to make little notes in my head and annotate their records post-treatment.
> 
> 
> I think another cool aspect that not many people think about is : The Vibrational Frequency of Essential Oils
> ...



I'll check this out. Awhile ago I was reading about using specific oils to strengthen the chakras. It was very interesting and made me think about how I feel after using or blending oils.

http://www.suzannebovenizer.com/categor ... d-chakras/
http://www.reiki-for-holistic-health.co ... ealth.html

I know there was another...I don't know what happened but it's not there. Darn it!  :x


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love that kind of stuff


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 8, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion that it is much safer to use FO's than EO's (I was thinking like you). 

Besides, most people have WAY more allergy problems with natural ingredients than artificial ones. Wheat, shea butter, patchouli (=migraine for some), etc. may all cause allergic reactions. Rosemary can aggravate heart problems if they are already present, and so on. It is just too much for me to keep track of, so I go with FO's. The only EO I know is safe all-round is Lavender, so I may use that in some products.

Like a friend of mine loves to say, "Not everything natural is good for you. Arsenic is natural!"


----------



## donniej (Mar 8, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> Pretty much anything in a high enough quantity can be dangerous .



I think the best proverb in this context is "the dose is the poison".


----------



## Overthemoon (Mar 9, 2010)

FOs are to EOs as ASA is to willowbark tea, in a lot of ways.

Right now I am torn. I live my FOs, they are so much cheaper than EOs but I want to me some soaps inspired by bindrunes and, well it would be truer to the heart to runes to use the natural thing, but at the same time I have glass runes and use acrylic paint so I ask my self, do I care enough to part with about 200 dollars in EOs when I could spend that much on FOs and probably get double the amount of oils?

Feh, I'll probably end up using FOs for sake of my bank account. The magic of the runes is in the mind, anyway.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 11, 2010)

I use FO's for most of my soaps.  There are so many things to watch out for with an EO.  For instance Eucalyptus and Tea Tree oil can intefere with Anaesthetic, Rosemary at too high a concentration or used over a long time can be toxic, Wintergreen is TOXIC and is actually on the DO NOT USE list.

People too often mistake natural with safe but once they start to research and understand what they're using they figure out that it simply is the case.  EO's were originally used as medicine, so I have to ask myself do I want to put medicine in my soap just cuz it might smell good?  Nope.

I usually keep my EO's for my aromatherapy clients where I have the ability to understand what their needs are, what contraindicators they have  and then use the appopriate oils......

That's not to say I don't use some EO's in soaps, but I'm really careful as to which ones, what amount is being used and why I'm putting it in that particular soap....


----------



## madpiano (Apr 11, 2010)

I know there are lots of warnings out there about EOs, but has anyone actually checked those warnings in recent times ? And at what usage level is an EO a danger to life and limb ? None of the descriptions say that, it just seems everyone is repeating everyone

Example: Wintergreen - on the Do No Use list, toxic. So how come that it is used in Rubbing Alcohol and Toothpaste ? It can't be THAT toxic ? 

Several EOs say do not use when pregnant - does that mean do not ingest ? Do not rub into the skin? Do not smell ? What exactly is the problem if "used" during pregnancy / what effect is it said to have ? And if the warning is about breathing it in, then what about FOs and Perfumes ? You might be pregnant and using a perfume which has this EO as an ingredient ? A lot of FOs are made from EOs (at least partially)....

I really wish there was some proper clarification of side effects rather than "not recommended for...." and also a usage level when this becomes an issue.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 24, 2010)

MadPiano - Wintergreen is very toxic, I have a cousin that died from drinking it when she was a baby - her sister helped her climb up to the cupboard to get the Wintergreen because it smelled like gum.  She took a sip and she died that day.  Her sister never got over it.  It is one EO I won't carry - that one and Bitter Almond.  They are still used, but in such minute amounts that the toxicity is limited.  It really is a matter of quantity.

I'm just completing my Clinical Aromatherapist training and there are a lot of cautions with EO's, but most of them are for therapeutic levels which you are unlikely to reach in soaps or lotions.  You should be aware of them though.  For instance Eucalyptus and Tea Tree EO's can interfere with anaesthetic.  That doesn't mean it will, it just means it can.  There are also a lot of oils that contain anti-coagulants so people with blood clotting disorders, or using blood thinners shouldn't use them.  Essential Oils bypass the placental barrier which is why EO use is not recommended for pregnant women.

It is because of all the contra-indicators that I kept hearing about that I got interested in Aromatherapy.  My next is medical herbology because it can also be used in our products (lotions & creams) to help us maintain wellness.....


----------



## madpiano (Apr 25, 2010)

yes, I know that Wintergreen is very toxic, but it seems weird that it is used in toothpaste, rubbing alcohol and - now that you mention it - bubble gum. 

But I would really like something more substantial. We know some EOs are toxic, but is that through ingestion, rubbing onto the skin or just breathing it in. The bottles rarely say, neither do online resources. It just says "not to be used in pregnancy/with high blood pressure...", but not in which way it is not to be used and in which concentration. 

Wintergreen is such an example. It is highly toxic at a certain amount (and I know the amount is small), but also beneficial below that and it actually smells quite nice. But it is only toxic when ingested ? Or is there an amount where it would be toxic through skin absorbtion as well ? 

I find it frustrating that there are so many wishi-washi warnings out there for something that could potentially cause serious harm. Some warnings may well be for ingesting a litre of EO, but as we don't know, there is just a warning "harmful when ingested" or just "toxic".


----------



## Lindy (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree there should be proper warnings and info on exactly what the EO does since some of them are serious risk factors so I believe they should be sold with the MSDS sheet sent with it..... It seems that only people who are taking the training learn what the real risks are and they are the ones being trained to use them correctly - somehow that just doesn't make sense...... kwim


----------

